# Netter Versuch



## Goblin (26 Juni 2012)

> *Verified by Visa Daten-Abgleich*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zu dumm dass ich gar keine Visa Karte hab

Kreditkartenanbieter fragen Daten NIEMALS Daten online ab. Wozu auch ?? Sie verschicken auch keine Mails



> *Sie als Kunde werden nach der einmaligen Validation keinen **feststellbaren** Unterschied wahrnehmen*


 
Doch,man wird feststellen dass die Kohle weg ist


----------



## jupp11 (26 Juni 2012)

Dieser Phishingversuch des angeblichen Herrn D.H. läuft seit mindestens Ende vergangenen Jahres
>> http://www.google.de/#hl=de&sclient=psy-ab&q="dieter hammele" visa&oq="dieter hammele" visa&aq=f&aqi=g-K1&aql=&gs_l=serp.12..0i30.6186.9262.0.10198.3.3.0.0.0.0.149.411.0j3.3.0...0.0.3PG1dJkexE0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=b8c4bad8f09319fc&biw=1024&bih=612

Scheint mal wieder neu aufgelegt zu sein.


----------



## Hippo (26 Juni 2012)

Jupp, weißt doch, mangels neuer Ideen ...
... und der Sprit wird auch immer teurer ...


----------



## Goblin (11 Juli 2012)

Und die nächste Mail



> *Sehr geehrter Mastercard-Kunde, sehr geehrte Mastercard-Kundin,*
> 
> mit Bedauern müssen wir Ihnen die temporäre Aussetzung Ihrer Kreditkarte mitteilen.
> Der Grund hierfür sind die 2012 neu eingeführten Sicherheitsrichtlinien, welche für jeden unserer Kunden geltend sind und bestätigt werden müssen.
> ...


 
Möchte mal wissen wo die Spinner meine Mailadresse her haben 

Helmut Fischer ! Irgendwie passend 

Ob wirklich jemand so dämlich ist und seine Daten da einträgt ?


----------



## gasteintrag (11 Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich *Mafia Bank*  Kontonummer *47110815* und *Finger im Po, Mexiko* eingegeben habe, hat der Bettelspuk (4 Mails in einer Woche) aufgehört.


----------



## emporda (5 April 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Zu dumm dass ich gar keine Visa Karte hab


Das geht bei mir laufend so, seien es Kreditkarten oder Konten


> Hello dear member,
> 
> Your account is limited temporary due to the number of incorrect login attempts.
> 
> ...


Wer sendet diese e-mail der Lloyds Bank in London
*IP-Adresse:* 89.106.14.189
*Provider:* Grid Bilisim Teknolojileri A.S.
*Organisation:* TurkTicaret
*Region:*   Istanbul (TR)


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2013)

@emporda - Du hast Deine PN (Unterhaltung) gelesen?


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> @emporda - Du hast Deine PN (Unterhaltung) gelesen?


Die e-mail dazu kommt nie an


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

*FedEx  * 

 *Tracking ID:* 2318-74958905  
 *Date:* *  Monday, 1 April 2013, 11:05 AM  * 

 *Dear Client,* 
 Your parcel has arrived at April 4.Courier was unable to deliver the parcel to you at *4 April 05:48 PM*. 
 To receive your parcel, please, print this receipt and go to the nearest office. 

 *   Print Receipt   *  

 Best Regards, The FedEx Team. Ethan Snider

Von wem kommt der Spam, da ich nichts bestellt habe und auch nichts erwarte
*IP-Adresse:* 75.213.220.82
*Provider:* Verizon Wireless
*Region:*   New York (US)


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

Der tägliche Scheiss, diesmal von

*IP-Adresse:* 80.90.170.99
*Provider:* Linkdotnet-Jordan
*Region:*   Amman (JO)










--------------------
Attention: Beneficiary.

I am Mrs. Tina More from Ministry Of Finance Cotonou (Head office). This is to bring to you notice that after the conference meeting we had, The Government of this country realized that you are among those that involved in scam victim we have in our list to Compensate by the government of this country as instructions from United Nation(UN).The Governor of this state Cotonou Benin Republic has instructed this office to forward your file to WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER DEPARTMENT to pay you the sum of US$1.2000.00 through WESTERN UNION.

His Excellence the GOVERNOR has instructed the WESTERN payment department Dr. Garry Paulson to send the sum of US$1.2000.00 through his custody for easy receiver of your funds. You are to contact them now to ensure that your fund will be transferring to you once you send them the needed information to avoid wrong transaction.According to the demands of WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER you are to receive your fund at the installment rate of $5,000.00 daily until the US$1.2000.00 is completely transferred to you accordingly. You are to contact them now with the bellow information to avoid wrong transaction.

Reconfirm your address
(1)Your Full name:.......................
(2)Your Phone number:................
(3)Your Contact address:.................
(4)Your......................

Listen very carefully, tell Dr. Garry Paulson that you advise to contact him by Mrs. Tina More. from Ministry Of Finance here in Cotonou Benin ;Bellow is their Contact Information.

Contact with this information below:
CONTACT PERSON: DR. Garry Paulson
EMAIL: address [email protected])
Phone Number: +229 98 33 02 5
Address: 12 Avenue Island streets, Cotonou, Benin Republic

Please, do not forget to update me as soon as you receive your first payment.

Best regards.
Mrs. Tina More
F.A in Ministry of Finance
Benin Republic.


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2013)

Fahr den Blutdruck wieder runter und klopp den Mist in die Tonne.
Nicht wert sich aufzuregen


----------



## emporda (9 April 2013)

Lieber @Hippo

mich läßt die ganze Spam-Scheiße vollkommen kalt, mit 75 regt man sich über so einen Mist nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2013)

Wieso knallst Du uns dann das Forum mit so ollen Kamellen voll? Was ist an Deinen Fällen so besonderes was einer extra Erwähnung bedarf?


----------



## Reducal (9 April 2013)

emporda schrieb:


> ... mit 75 regt man sich über so einen Mist nicht mehr auf.


Bitte, bitte, dann verschone uns auch damit. Dieser Spam wird automatisiert, global und millionenfach auf das Internet abgeladen. Es macht keinen Sinn, jede einzelne Nachricht, die einem begegnet, mit anderen teilen zu wollen. Jedenfalls ist das hier nicht das richtige Forum dafür.


----------



## Hippo (9 April 2013)

emporda - ich wüßte ein lohnenderes Betätigungsfeld. Mach Deine Homepage dicht. Da kann jeder wenn er die URL kennt alles lesen inkl. eure privaten Bilder angucken ...


----------

